# Hi Ya'll



## Krystal (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Ya'll. I'm new here. I've been searching for a Horse Forum for some time now and finally came across this one. My name is Krystal, I'm 17 years old and have recently moved to Colorado Springs from South Florida. 

My Family has 3 Horses at the moment, and planning on getting more in the next few months. One of those 3 Horses is mine. His name is Tod and he is my Baby and Best Friend. He is an Arabian X Paint Colt and is only 4 1/2 months old. 

I hope to stick around here for a while. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome Krystal!


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

oooooooo cute baby. sorry. :lol: :lol: [color=indigo] hi and welcome to the board!![/color]


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! I think this is the best forum out there!! You'll really like it here


----------



## Krystal (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll. :wink: It seems like a really nice forum.


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome! Arab crosses are the best. 8) Tod's a cutie! I hope you enjoy it here.


----------

